

StrangeLoop 2011 Slides - clyfe
https://github.com/strangeloop/2011-slides/blob/master/TOC.md

======
mark_l_watson
Wow, Sussman's slides look great but will take a while to absorb the content.
I must try to get to the strange loop conference next year!

